# amc slick tire



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 28, 2018)

So I bought a tire of ebay a slick thought I was buying and old aftermarket tire for a stingray.
What I got was a 20x2.125 amc slick tire. The contact patch of tire looks like its only 3/4 in thick?
Anyone have experience with this tire Or should I resale and get another Thanks. Very strange tire.


----------



## ratdaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

put some miles on it.hey do you have any krate parts to sell


----------

